# Teasing a pyr............vent~



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

WHY do people have to be such idiots? at daybreak this morning we had to go out and get Tucker and bring him in. A neighbor was walking their pitt mix and and down the road in front of our fence. I'm not talking walking up and then going back the other way....they were repeatedly going back and forth and talking on their cell the whole time. Then they turned the dog loose! 
Why is it that everyone here who owns anything that can possibly be called a pitt (in any shape form or fashion) think they have the baddest dog in town? Why is it that walking said dogs up and down past a dog that obviously would take them on if he got out is fun? 
I have a pyr for a reason people! I am tired of your dog breaking into my fences and coops and destroying my animals. I'm tired of calling AC and them doing nothing! I'm tired of repairing 2x4 welded wire and plywood that your dogs gnawed thru to get to my birds! I am also tired of my children having to run inside because they are scared after seeing what your dogs do to their pets. So now you decide to try and goad my dog into getting out and fighting? ohhh grrr!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

If I were you, I would run an electric wire along the fence where the neighbor walks the dog. If their dog gets a good jolt, it might change both the attitude of the dog and the attitude of the neighbor.
We have a neighbor that brings her dog along for a walk past our house. She knows we have a GP and she knows how our dog reacts to the presence of another dog, but she still persists. Go figure.


----------



## sbanks (Dec 19, 2010)

Pellet gun and if that don't deter use a real one.

disclaimer: I don't condone innocent killings. If they repeatedly do this and you have 
asked them not to and you have reported to proper authorities then they are taking
their chances.

Warn them one more time that next time the pellet gun will come out.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

get a sprinkler and turn it on so that it will hit her and her dog and i promise she wont spend so much time in front of your place


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

the problem is they are walking on a public road.....they have every right and it is my job to keep my dog contained. There is a hill there too so they can't come right up to the fence but try telling a pyr they can walk on the road! Been thru this whole scenario already. My dog gets out and AC shows up being nasty because my dog is not contained. Their dogs come here...wipe me out of chickens and I have to prove it was their dog. Ac goes down there, stands around joking with them, slaps them on the hand and tells them not to let the dogs run loose. They say shoot them BUT you better be careful and use only buckshot. I don't think injuring these dogs is going to improve things one bit. They chewed thru 1/2 plywood and gnawed a hole to get in the coop when they couldn't get thru the wire once. My kids won't play in the front if these dogs are loose...they're scared to death of them and there is NO doubt in my mind that no fence would hold Tucker if one of them attacked the kids. Tucker is fine with our other two dogs but after those two he considers other dogs a threat. So I just have to be vigilant and when they decide to be idiots and tease him he comes inside. Sometimes I wonder if having chickens is actually worth the trouble I go thru to keep them alive! 6 foot fences, guardian dog......constant monitoring......
I guess the whole problem is I know the damage he could do and don't want that to happen. I just want to keep my kids and animals safe and yet it is a status symbol to own a pitt mix around here...they are the dog to own regardless of the fact that there is at least one killing of a child every year around here by these dogs. They get them, chain them up, walk them when the mood strikes, and think the dogs are perfectly safe to turn loose when the mood also hits. 

Hours and hours and hours have gone into Tucker's training. he knows that everyone in the family is above him....he sits and gently takes treats from the 6yo, he lays down and snuggles with the children and the cats, and yet I am always aware that he is a dog and will act like one. We have people over and I always am alert to how he is around them. He loves women and children but strange men have no business around here as far as he is concerned! And the last thing I would ever do is deliberately tease him or another dog.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> WHY do people have to be such idiots?


The same type of thing happened here. A neighbor from down the hard road would "walk" her dogs by having them chase her on a 4wheeler. When she would get too far ahead, she would stop and call them. Of course the dogs would run through our property to get to her on the road because it was shorter that way. This went on day after day, week after week, and I had asked her not to do that because it upset my dogs. She didn't listen. Finally, my dogs caught one and actually killed it. It's really irritating because our dogs have an electric containment system, so they can't go on other people's properties. But LGDs are territorial, and don't want strange animals running through their territory barking that way.

Of course, there was a big scene with the woman screaming and crying and jumping up and down then threatening to kill my dogs. Then ten minutes later her husband comes down and the whole scene repeats with my husband yelling back at him. It was awful. And I had told her that my one dog was really territorial, so to not bring her dogs onto the property where my dog could get to them. But people aren't that smart sometimes.


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

Just wondering if there may be a way to put a wildlife camera type thing on your property near some clear landmarks so its undeniable that it is your property. Perhaps you can capture images of said dog on your land so when the inevitable does happen these people can't claim they were never on your property. Or just take some pictures, or even video, and document dates and times, make sure there is evidence that this is common of this neighbor and her animal. Make it very obvious that they are being completely inconsiderate of your property and animals, and CHILDREN. Having two young children it would scare me to death to think people were being so bold with their animals.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

You know this neighbor and these dogs and that s/he is being malicious? Was the dog being walked calmly walking past with possibly an occasional correction or was the dog out of the walkers control. I only ask because I'd like to forward another perspective that may make you look more kindly on the specific neighbor walking her dog back and forth in front of you fence.

When I am training a dog one of the things I want them to learn in a controlled environment is "Ignore it". I will scout the area looking for an aggressive sounding/looking dog behind a STOUT fence. Then I will ensure that each walk/train session walks the dog in training past that fence so that I can teach the dog "Ignore it" while there is a very provocative distraction. This is a great skill to teach a dog and really the only way to teach it is with a very intense distraction. Now if thats the case good manners would suggest your neighbor should tell you what she is doing and why but I've been known to intentionally walk past aggressive dogs I just discovered just to reinforce that my dog should walk calmly at my heal when I instruct her to "Ignore it"

Possibly if it appears the neighbor is training her dog to be a better citizen of your neighborhood that's a good thing~ your kids won't need to be afraid of a well trained neighbor dog.

Edit~ I was just thinking I should add that if they are intentionally teasing your dog to get a rise out of him for their entertainment.....A motion activated sprinkler "accidentally" aimed at that sidewalk might help deter that!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Cheryl aka JM said:


> When I am training a dog one of the things I want them to learn in a controlled environment is "Ignore it". I will scout the area looking for an aggressive sounding/looking dog behind a STOUT fence. Then I will ensure that each walk/train session walks the dog in training past that fence so that I can teach the dog "Ignore it" while there is a very provocative distraction. This is a great skill to teach a dog and really the only way to teach it is with a very intense distraction. Now if thats the case good manners would suggest your neighbor should tell you what she is doing and why but I've been known to intentionally walk past aggressive dogs I just discovered just to reinforce that my dog should walk calmly at my heal when I instruct her to "Ignore it"


I'm doing that right now with my Rottie, who is in class preparing for his CGC test. I know where the "barkers" in my neighborhood and one of my friend's neighborhoods are (I take him different places to work him) and I walk him on the sidewalks, stopping to work on sits / downs / stays / "watch me"s in front of the other dogs. I stay on the sidewalks, and never make eye contact with the other dogs, and we never walk towards them either.....

That said, I also walk him all the way up and down the street and around the block, not JUST in front of the barking dog's house.

Somehow, though, based upon the OP, I get the feeling that the neighbor isn't proofing her dog. Sounds like said neighbor is just being a PIA.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

its a guy...not a woman. no sidewalk just the road. I honestly was too busy getting Tucker in to pay attention to what he was doing. it looked like he was just walking back and forth and talking on his phone. They are NOT on our property, they are on a main road but Tucker just sees another dog and that is it. Like i said he is fine with our two dogs but not other dogs. I'm not sure if I need to work with him on not being bothered by dogs on the road or not though.....would it make him more friendly to one that did manage to get in? There are not scheduled times that I see anyone walking dogs so I can't just sit and watch to work with him either...


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have leash laws in your area? You mentioned they are letting the dog off-lead, which is really asking for trouble IMO. If you can video the dog being off-lead AND not under the direct control of the owner, you will have something to show to local animal control.

I used to work in an animal shelter and some of the "ghetto" pit bull owners liked their dogs to have what they called attitude - which meant from what I could tell that the dog was grouchy :shrug: If the dog lifted its lip and growled at another dog, that was a good thing. Its possible that this neighbor is working on his dog's "attitude", trying to foster that dog-aggressive behavior that is so highly regarded by the morons who think this makes their dog tough.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

ginnie5 said:


> the problem is they are walking on a public road.....they have every right and it is my job to keep my dog contained. There is a hill there too so they can't come right up to the fence but try telling a pyr they can walk on the road! Been thru this whole scenario already. My dog gets out and AC shows up being nasty because my dog is not contained. Their dogs come here...wipe me out of chickens and I have to prove it was their dog.....


no better proof than a dead dog .. too bad the cops would get all mad if ya shot the owner huh. but having a gun on your own land is legal, maybe they will find a new place to walk if your the crazy person on the porch with a rifle and scope. NEVER threatening but always a freindly hey and wave 
myself i see no problem with pits(or the 5-7 varities refered to as pits) but you need to train them as any other dog more so with LGD and 'fighting' breeds. hey with a lab a walk and some fetch may be enough. although i have read that labs are responcable for more bites although no one makes a big deal about it

personally i have had to erm break up a pack of 2 that was attacking my ol husky then he took care of the other one on the next visit took me a few days. the ac officer/warden told me he had talked to the owner and to do what i had to.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

I think it's just one of those things LGD(or any dog) owners have to deal with. If the person is on public property and not messing with your property, then the only thing you can do is just vent about it. 

We have to deal with it here. Except the person harrassing the dog is actually being quite malicious. We live next door to a cemetary and I noticed a young couple out there just kind of milling around. Not visiting any grave in particular(there hadn't been any new additions as it is a very small cemetary). The man approached the grave closest to the fence and crouched down in front of the tombstone, but was actually looking at the dog on the other side of the fence. He stood up, made an ugly face, yelled at the dog, and lunged at the fence in an attempt to aggravate the dog. Goose was only 8 months at the time and impressed me when he didn't flinch, rather lunged back and let off a long string of barks and deep growling. The people left shortly there after and Goose barked the whole time. I took him a couple of milk bones and gave him some love. He had done his job.

People are stupid and are unfortunately a fact of life.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Ginnie5, 

You say he lets the dog off-leash? Can you make SURE your dog stays inside the fence?

I would take a few pkgs of chocolate Ex Lax out where the dog gets to run free...The chocolate won't hurt the dog, but by the time he goes home that night, part of him will run freely! 

It might dawn on the owner that walking in your area causes bad things to happen. BUT, if he never figures it out, you at least have something to smile about....


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

ok i recind my previous idea or preceed it ... have you talked to this person (nicely  lol) then be the crazy person that sits on the porch with a scoped rifle


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Or you could go talk with the guy and nicely explain that it's upsetting your dog and if they ever get together your dog will kill his.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Can your dogs get out to the road? If not, get a couple of really smelly road kill things and put them outside your fence. If the neighbor lets his dog off the leash, his dog will roll in the road kill.

Other than that, if he is on a public road, it is his right and there is nothing you can do about it. I suggest that you put your dog up until the neighbor gets bored with his game.


----------



## notasnowballs (Dec 28, 2010)

The camera and the gun thing sounds good. My neighbor would bring his dogs over when talking to my husband. I don't mind his dogs, I like all dogs. But his dogs would try to wipe out my chickens and chase my goats. The neighbor's dogs are very well trained and I have seen him call them back by voice command. They have excellent recall. He just doesn't keep them in check when he comes over. I repeatedly warned him about the chickens, asked him nicely, made references to my new paintball gun. Finally one day his dogs were fighting over something on the back of the property while he was over yacking at my husband. I didn'nt say a word. I just grabbed whatever was handy, which happened to be a cut off piece of garden hose with the metal end,and started marching quickly to go beat the living crap out of his dogs, thinking they had one of my chickens again. No warnings, just walking toward the dogs with murder on my face. The neighbor, oddly, suddenly became very conscious of his dogs and called them and took them home. He keeps them at home, or he keeps them near him. We get along much better, the neighbor and I.


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

LittleRedHen posted
get a sprinkler and turn it on so that it will hit her and her dog and i promise she wont spend so much time in front of your place 

This is the easiest solution I have seen


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how stupid some people can be? We once had a huge Black and Tan Bloodhound that was the sweetest dog, unless you were a racoon. I had him in the back of our truck and had to stop at the bank. Next to us at the drive up was a male with his pitbull in an open Jeep. The dog was going NUTS when he spotted DJ in our truck. The guy was laughing his head off. DJ never made a sound he just sat there and looked at the other dog. My dog was tied in the truck for just in case. So I just lifted the ol 12 guage off the lowest rack and placed it up where Mr. Laughing Man could see it. He quickly got hold of his dog and finished his business up real quick and left. He nearly ran over the curb from watching the crazy woman and her bloodhound. Personally I love the sprinkler idea! I hope a trail camera is in place so we can see! Good luck!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

take video and photos of dogs off leash. Call AC again and tell them...

IF you don't do something about this man letting his Pit Bulls run free I am going to contact the District Attorney! I am going to let the DA know that I have called you (x# of times) and complained that these dogs have started after my children, livestock, me, my dog behind a fence ... and anything else you can think of... but you need to have a log of how many times you called, date, time, who you talked to... if any one ever showed up.. and tell them you are going to turn this over to the DA that you aren't doing your job!

Now on the other side..... say nothing, do what you know you need to do, and get it is done.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a very firm stance on other peoples dogs (I live way out in the sticks though) - if its on my property and even thinks about looking at my goats - its a dead dog. It is perfectly legal for me to shoot them to defend my livestock. I don't want my dogs to learn to accept other dogs - that is going contrary to their job.

My son brought a friend over one day, the friend had his 2 pit bulls in tow. My son instantly started teaching my dogs that the pits were ok. I like to have hided him over it cause NO, its NOT ok. The kid said his dogs wouldn't hurt anything, unless they felt threatened. Really??? I made it perfectly clear his dogs were to be taken off the property, and not come back.

Very recently I was sitting out in the woods hunting and had 4 hunting dogs run a buck right in front of me. (Unfortunately I couldn't get the crosshairs on the buck) I caught one of the dogs, promptly called the owner and had him come fetch them. Explained that I don't appreciate his dogs in my yard, and next time they will get shot. He was clearly unhappy with this statement, but the dogs haven't been back.

Your first step is to know the law pertaining to dogs in your area, leash laws, defending livestock etc. If the law doesn't work for you, small caliber will.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Years ago my grandmother had a boxer that had previously been a guard dog, walking fences. When she found the neighbor kids out taunting him, she came out and gave them a stern warning, explaining to them that this was a guard dog and must NOT be teased. They heeded her warning.


----------

